# Trevvor needs a job



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I've been having trouble with Trev lately...he's started barking/lunging at strange dogs, but only at work and home. Which leads me to believe he's guarding, which probably means he's bored and has assigned himself a "job". (correct me if I'm wrong there...) He's totally fine at parks, stores, etc. no barking, lunging, or growling. Anyways, I'm trying to find something that I can do with him, that will give him something to think about AND get rid of excess energy. I was thinking agility...he's fast (when he got lost, people were chasing him in their cars and still couldn't keep up with him safely.) and light on his feet and can spring like any good poodle should. I have a Zoom Room here where I live, are they good? Do y'all think that would help refocus his energy? Or is there something else I should consider? Help is much appreciated!

Btw, I don't think this is related to the puppy, it started about a month or 6 wks ago. He's in love with Raven, they have a great time playing poodle together! Their personalities mesh well. Trev is intense and a bit drivey, Raven is laid back and easy going. Hopefully it stays that way!


----------



## Arcticfox (Dec 12, 2011)

Agility sounds like fun! I'm going to try it with Tesla when she's old enough. 

As for a job around the house, I've always dreamed of training my girl to pick up laundry and put it in my hamper for me  Or fetching me a beer from the fridge.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Pursueing an activity or job is a positive thing to do. I'm really happy that you're thinking about doing that with Trev. It won't hurt anything and will probably improve your bond with him (yeah, that is possible!  ) and might go a long ways towards the barking.

However, the barking is so specific, it is also reasonable to expect that physical and mental activity won't make a big difference in the barking. When I've seen exercise work to curb barking, the dog was trained to a treadmill. When it barked, it was sent to the treadmill to run - hard. Fast enough it was physically incapable of barking and long enough that it was too tired to want to bark. Then it was brought back to the barking-causing situation. It usually took a couple repetitions before the dog was tired enough to stop barking. And then of course, was rewarded for calm behavior! You can't expect the same effect with a once-a-week agility class and 10 minutes of homework. 

The reason why he is barking is because he is finding something rewarding about it. You are right it is a guarding behavior. You are more likely to find results with a 2 week program that removes some of his freedoms. Similar to a program used to move a working dog into a new home. You might find it very challenging to do this with a puppy in the house also. Essentially, keep him leashed, crated, or in a down stay all the time. Reassert your leader status _without force _(not necesaary, not helpful). Check your thoughts to think "MY house, MY yard, MY neighbors, MY toys" etc, and your actions will follow.

My puppy recently started similar guarding barking. I need alert barking so I was not willing to use correction to extinguish it. With no idea of if it would work or not, I tried recalling him and crating him for 3 hours after an inappropriate barking episode. I did it consistently even though I doubted myself and if it would work. It did work! He retained the alert barking and the nuisance barking is gone. Note that I have not taken him off a puppy schedule so the leash/crate/place restrictions are in full force.

There is no reason to not pursue agility or a similar acitiity with Trev. I think it will be fun and beneficial in many ways. It probably won't help noticeably with the guarding barking, but I hope you have some pracitcal ideas to try now.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

tortoise said:


> Pursueing an activity or job is a positive thing to do. I'm really happy that you're thinking about doing that with Trev. It won't hurt anything and will probably improve your bond with him (yeah, that is possible!  ) and might go a long ways towards the barking.
> 
> However, the barking is so specific, it is also reasonable to expect that physical and mental activity won't make a big difference in the barking. When I've seen exercise work to curb barking, the dog was trained to a treadmill. When it barked, it was sent to the treadmill to run - hard. Fast enough it was physically incapable of barking and long enough that it was too tired to want to bark. Then it was brought back to the barking-causing situation. It usually took a couple repetitions before the dog was tired enough to stop barking. And then of course, was rewarded for calm behavior! You can't expect the same effect with a once-a-week agility class and 10 minutes of homework.
> 
> ...



Thanks tortoise, that was helpful.  I was planning on doing more than just a once a week class and a bit of practice though...we'd be practicing pretty much every day, along with his other exercise routines. And I've been doing the same thing as you, crating him when he barks inappropriately. Or putting him on a tie out in a down. He doesn't bark excessively, he usually lunges at the strange dog, barks, and then as soon as he's "done his duty" he goes and lays down. He's not a nuisance barker for sure, although this could certainly turn into that! I have to admit I've scolded him a few times for it, I hate it so much when he does it! He especially doesn't like unruly or nervous dogs, which makes sense as they are the ones that pose the most "threat". And yes, I'm continuing to tell him that everything is mine...toys, food, everything. He doesn't get anything unless he works for it...if he wants a treat, he has to sit or lie down, if I throw his toy I make him sit first, I decide when to play tug and when we stop, etc. So I'm really not sure why he's guarding me...I guess I'm missing something, I'll have to figure out what it is.  I also quit taking him to work with me as much, he was getting too spoiled with it. 

I guess I need to just be consistent in crating him when he's ugly. Good to know I was mostly doing the right thing.  I actually do think having a physical activity to focus on would help him...he's pretty intense, and I think he needs to have an outlet for his energy other than just walks and fetch, (which we do a lot of) something to focus him better. IOW, he has too much downtime on his paws, which means he's going to channel his energies somewhere I don't necessarily approve of, in this case guard barking. 

Thanks so much for the tips, we'll keep working on it!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

I think a job would only be good for Trev! : ) I don't think it's needed to stop the barking, though, or that it would necessarily have any effect on that. Sounds to me like, just as you worded it, he's perceiving a "threat" and taking action. I'd suggest spending more time teaching him that new dogs in his/your home area is not a threat. I don't personally think he needs to know that it's your home vs his, he just needs to know that he's safe in the presence of these extra dogs and that he doesn't need to ward them off.

I'd do that by restricting his exposure to new dogs at home and work - I know how hard it is to work with your own dogs behavior when greeting clients! Perhaps put him in another room or crate out of site until you have an opportunity to work with him directly while a dog comes in or comes into view. Many of your clients will likely be happy to walk in and out of the door, or back and forth in front of the shop with a freshly groomed pup if you ask them to help you in training your dog! : ) Simply give treats and praise as he notices the dog and does not bark or get too tense. If he does react inappropriately, back up a few stages and have the dog further away, or have the owner simply push the door a few inches but not enter. Whatever it takes to keep Trev in his comfort zone. Reward and reinforce your boy to create a positive association! Eventually he'll progress to tolerating dogs entering completely. You'll also have to factor in the other dog's behavior. Trev is going to be less comfortable with a loon hopping at the end of the leash than he will with a nice old pup strolling in calmly. Chose dogs that will also bring in a calm energy at first, and progress to the wild ones when Trev has more of his own inner calm. : )

That said, I still think a job is a great idea and will likely have an overall calming and confidence building effect! It will only help, and be lots of fun!! : )


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

^^^ What she said! ^^^


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks PammiPoodle, those were some great tips.  I'm not looking for agility to necessarily cure the barking, I just thought it would redirect his energy elsewhere, which would make him less likely to do it. BUT, maybe that's expecting too much.  I'll just keep working on it and try the agility thing and see where that takes us! Thanks again to both of you, very helpful info.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I just wanted to say Trev has made an almost 100% turn around! I got more consistent about crating him every single time he barked or lunged at a dog, and for a couple days he pretty much lived in a crate at work. I think my coworkers felt sorry for him, haha. But by today, he only had to be crated once! And then he didn't do much, just "woofed" a little and growled a bit. No lunging, no loud barking!! He simply watched from his bed as dogs walked past. Even when a big, crazy dog came flying out of his crate in an effort to make a dash for the door, Trev just sniffed him and walked away. I did remind him to "be nice" a few times when I could see he was debating barking, and that helped. Needless to say, he got lots of rewards for being a good boy.  I'm so proud of him! I know he's a smart little boy, he just has to be reminded to think sometimes, lol.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Awesome! Keep the cookies coming and this should problem will be ancient history. :dance:

Edited to add: Don't quit agility plans now! You'll both have fun and benefit from it even if the barking isn't motivation to go anymore.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

tortoise said:


> Awesome! Keep the cookies coming and this should problem will be ancient history. :dance:
> 
> Edited to add: Don't quit agility plans now! You'll both have fun and benefit from it even if the barking isn't motivation to go anymore.


Oh I'm not quitting those plans! I've been wanting to do it for a long time, just haven't had time. I think I can do it now, so as soon as he gets his dpp vaccine updated we'll sign up! I found a Zoom Room here, I think that's what we'll use.


----------

